# Weird clear balls at the bottom of the tank.



## Bingk (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello!

I have a betta bought from the pet store about 4 months ago.
He's in a 5 gallon tank with recommended tempature, eats betta fish flakes. 

About 3 weeks ago I cleaned his tank, rocks and plants (with hot water only). It was the first time I seriously cleaned his tank though I skim the tank daily with a net. 
When I cleaned it, I noticed strange clear chunks with what looks like food bits that were on the bottom hidden in the rocks. I didn't think much of them at first, just clean them up and after letting the temperature return properly, I returned my betta to his home. 

Well, ever since, those clear balls have appeared again, larger, and this time, their pilling up in one spot in the center of the tank. I don't know what they are.

My Betta looks healthy, his color is bright blue and red, and doesn't appear to have an illness. He swims around alot and makes bubbles at the top of the tank.

My father thinks perhaps their eggs...? But the pet store (and his color) tell me that my betta is a boy.

Sorry about the length, I don't have a camera atm to show what I'm talking about.


----------



## Bingk (Dec 7, 2013)

Found my answer here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=104557

This thread can be closed now. Thank you.


----------

